# small cockapoo??



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

hi everyone
just measured bess (the best i could, she wunt stand still and my baby kept grabbing the tape measure) anyways she is ABOUT 11 inch from floor to to top of shoulder (its hard with all the fur in the way!!!) she weighed 3.9kg a week ago, she is 17 weeks tommorow, she seems small for a 4 month old dog to me but then again im unfamiliar with this type of dog (you dont see them often round where i live. has anyone elses pup been this kind of height and weight and what r they now. her mum is a show type cocker spaniel and father a miniture.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

I can't remember off the top off my head what Nacho was at 17 weeks but at 6 months (24weeks) he weighed about 6kg (i remember this because this was when he swallowed a golf ball and I remember the vet saying how could a 6kg dog do this?' - IT STUCK IN MY MIND! Nacho is 14 months old now and is 10kg. I don't think he will get any bigger now and has been about this size and weight since 11 months old. He's my perfect little bundle!

Nacho's mum is a show cocker and his dad a miniature poodle. I would say he is a bit bigger than his dad now.


----------



## NatalieMoo (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi kate, I have a 3month old cockapoo puppy (cocker spaniel X miniture) and she is 4.50kg but she is quite tall, im also unsure of how much they should weigh at their age. What brand food are you feeding her and how much?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

She doesn't sound unusually small to me. They say as a general rule that a puppy has reached about 60% of its adult height at 4 months, so if that is true, then she would be around 14"-15" full grown which seems to be the average for a cockapoo. Honey is approx 9.5" tall at 11 weeks. x


----------



## BenandGen (Jul 3, 2012)

Buzby is 4 months and a few days old and he weighs 3.8kg and he is only just over 8inches tall so we are really hoping hes going to grow taller. His mum is quite a
Big working cocker and his dad is a minature poodle. we are hoping for a growth spurt?


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

I feed her hills science plan. Its the only food that agrees with her tummy. I feed her 3 times a day. She just seems small to me thats all but her paws are huge ! I have been looking at photos of others of a simular age and they look lots bigger. Thanks guys for ur replys x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi, Lola is nearly 5 months and about 13" / 6.5 kg but in this last month she has really grown, everyone keeps commenting on it! Her brother is noticeably taller and much heavier when you pick him up (my nephew's pup!) and I think this generally holds true for the boys. There seems to be quite a range of sizes even within show/mini category. I am the opposite of you, I am hoping Lola doesn't grow to be too big!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi 
Charlie was that weight as well at that age, hes now 9 months and weighs just over 6 kgs and about 13 inches. He is american though so i am expecting him to be smaller.


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Benson was well over 7kg at 13 weeks, we met a 4yr old cockapoo at the beach and he towered over her you would have thought that she was the puppy, he is certainly a big lad, at puppy class last night the only puppy bigger than him was a german shepherd pup!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=3021&highlight=Measuring

I feel a need for grocery cans to come out again , often without a reference you can't tell in a picture how big someones dog is xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=3021&highlight=Measuring
> 
> I feel a need for grocery cans to come out again , often without a reference you can't tell in a picture how big someones dog is xx


Definitely! I keep planning on getting out the cans for Honey! x


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

That sounds good I'll get the tins out over the weekend and measure Kody seen this done on another forum for adult dogs but will be really good for all of us with our new pups to compare sizes. Just weighed Kody again today and he's now 5kg he is 12 wks & 4 days. X


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Darwin is 17 weeks old tomorrow and he measures about 13 inches to the top of the shoulder. I'm not sure how much he weighs.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

My little Lola bear is 5kg at 20 weeks and about 9-10 inches. Long legs.


----------

